# Does your poo have long lashes?



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Whilst I was at the vets with ruby, I requested a fringe trim from the vet - who very kindly obliged.
Ruby has extraordinarily long lashes, Ralph also had long lashes as a pup, but they don't seem as long now.
Does any one else's poo have long lashes?
I will try to get a pix of Ruby's


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina has them!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Nina has them!!


I wonder of its a puppy thing???


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tinman said:


> I wonder of its a puppy thing???


No, not a puppy thing as Holly still has really long lashes and she is over 3 years old. Wonder if its a girly thing or a colouring thing?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

cockerpoo61 said:


> No, not a puppy thing as Holly still has really long lashes and she is over 3 years old. Wonder if its a girly thing or a colouring thing?


Well Ralph is black and doesn't seem to have them as long at 10 months - although they were very long as a puppy?
I hope Ruby's stay long....... They must tickle her cheeks lol x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly didn't use to have any and now at 10 months I noticed them a few weeks ago


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette doesn't have any, but Amanda's Lady has the longest I've ever seen!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe a colour thing?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

There does t seem to be any consistency with them then.
Can any one post pics?
I tried to take one - bit it's hard to make out


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I mentioned this on the other thread. The lashes often get cut at the groomer. When they groom the head the brush the hair forward and cut across the brow often cutting the lashes in the process. I always instruct the groomer not to do it. When i cut my dogs I hold the lashes down with my thumb so i won't cut them. Jake's are huge right now. I will post pictures. Willows are harder to see because the are red.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

here is a thread we had once. Check out Lady!!!

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10401&highlight=eyelashes


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

no girls ,it is a cocker thing....buffy my last dog was a cocker and she had lashes so long and thick,i asked the vet about them and he said it has some thing to do in protecting there eyes when the swim and cockers are great swimmers.,now that is what he said .and i tend to think he is right so the more cocker your poo has in her/him the better the lashes ok make sense..ginger has long lashes .i think they are beutiful


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> here is a thread we had once. Check out Lady!!!
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10401&highlight=eyelashes


Ahh it's already been done - it was per my poo days! Gorgeous lashes on the dogs tough!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's Ruby's lashes


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here they are again


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter and Bonnie had extremely long lashes, but the groomer decided they needed a trim at their last groom!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol!! Oh poor Ruby, she looks somewhat bemused about having her head held so you can take pics of her eyelashes!!!  They are AMAZING though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Dexter and Bonnie had extremely long lashes, but the groomer decided they needed a trim at their last groom!


Naughty groomer!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ahh it's already been done - it was per my poo days! Gorgeous lashes on the dogs tough!!


Well we needed a new one for all the beautiful new poos!!!! 
Can you believe Lady's lashes 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max had long lashes, amazingly long, but they were cut when he went to be groomed. Will ask her to leave them next time tho! I miss them!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly has lovely long lashes...will look for a pic in my VAST library of photos!!! 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Of course Molly has!! Gosh I wouldn't expect anything less! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's Molly's...it's difficult finding photos that show them off...




























Is that enough??!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Woweeeeee

Impressive!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha I love little Molly - she is one of the cutest little dogs I've ever seen! She always looks gorgeous, amazing lashes - a very glamorous little poo indeed!! Xxx 
Ps also the bestest blackest nose!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Is that enough??!!!


There is NEVER enough Molly pictures!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah thank you 

People often comment on her nose, its not something I notice...maybe it's because she's pale it stands out. 

She had a very patchy nose as a pup and of course I worried that it wouldn't all turn black which of course it did. Her paw pads are still splodgey and not all black...she's one of a kind 

Here's her wee pink nose...at approx 4 and 6 weeks....she's on the left of the 2nd photo...sorry I'm detracting from the lashes!! 

I remember thinking her lashes were long here lol!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The cutest!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Simply beautiful! She is a little stunner
I give first prize to Molly for the longest lashes (& the blackest nose!) x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Simply beautiful! She is a little stunner
> I give first prize to Molly for the longest lashes (& the blackest nose!) x


Ah thank you but no...they're not a fraction of the length of Mo's Lady 

Maybe it's a bit of an American poo thing too...

Hers are Guinness world record material!!! For real....

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh yes, I was looking on an old thread Donna had posted the link for me, very long.
I know Ralph's were long, Ruby's seem longer - she s American.
But it just seems some do have long ones, some don't & some just get chopped!!!
My breeder for ruby asked me if I wanted her to cut them (ruby came bathed, claw clipped and smelling beautiful - Ralph stunk of his litter!) of course I declined - every girl needs her lashes!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

My brother always tells me to get rid of Molly's 

What would he know  

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Not a colour thing as Honey doesn't have long ones. Biccy does though and I love them! x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

number one she was 3 or m4 months old we had just got her..number two.you can't see her eye lashes to well but you can see her teeth


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

number one she was 3 or m4 months old we had just got her..number two.you can't see her eye lashes to well but you can see her teeth


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

darn the pix did not come out sorry


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley does have lashes but not too long, i'm not so keen on them being really long on him (has to be a girly thing!) but I try not to cut them right back when I do his head, think I must have done last time though as they are only about an inch at the mo, almost impossible to see unless his top knot is brushed right back.
Molly is soooo pretty.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This pic shows Ruby's lashes without me pinning her down - poor thing!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey All! sorry to get here so late to this thread...Lady has insanely long lashes, they come down to the bottom of her beard, I will see if I have a picture of them for you all.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

not sure if you guys can tell how long they are in this picture since she is upsidedown and they are flopping up....but here it is, they are quite long.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry to bump you and molly from the longest lashes throne Mairi...Lady is actually getting rather close to the world record of longest lashes....we will have to see how long they get.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> sorry to bump you and molly from the longest lashes throne Mairi...Lady is actually getting rather close to the world record of longest lashes....we will have to see how long they get.


Haha wow!! They really are extra extra extraordinarily long!
Have you contacted record breakers?? Is there already a world record holder?
They have all weird and wonderful record breakers
It would be great if lady was a world record holder!!!!
What length are they?
Lady looks fab upside down x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> Haha wow!! They really are extra extra extraordinarily long!
> Have you contacted record breakers?? Is there already a world record holder?
> They have all weird and wonderful record breakers
> It would be great if lady was a world record holder!!!!
> ...


The guiness record is held actually by another Canadian dog...wonder whats in our water...lol he is a cocker spaniel I believe and he is from Alberta. his lashes are if I remember correct around 14 cm and lady is at around 13. so we will have to wait a little longer to see. lol.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Keep them growing! It would be great if your Cockapoo was a record breaker,
I call Ruby's "cheek ticklers" lovely lady's are "chin ticklers"
Have you measured them lately - they may have grown!? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do they annoy her?? They are impressive!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have not checked them recently, she hates measuring tapes for some reason. I should check them again and see where they are.

They dont seem to bother her at all. she has always had really long lashes. it she seemed bothered I would cut them in an instant, but she really doesnt seem to bother with them at all.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo get an up to date measurement if you can please! 
You could be the RB!! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will try tonight to get a measurement.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah!! Hope they're winners! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Such a lady!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love how poo lashes are so long, even when they are that small


----------

